# N. Michigan Haunters Group



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

drunk_buzzard said:


> Ok, here's more than anyone wants to know about good ole' Buzzard... 26 years old living in Northern Michigan. Married to my lovely wife and have to cats that are like children. I work for a technology company that provides phone, cable, internet and video-on-demand---in ALABAMA. I went to school at the University of Michigan (Go BLUE) for meterology but hate the stuff and stay far away from it. I watch horror movies every chance I get, play a lot of pool in my spare time, and I spend any extra free time playing PC games. So yea, I'm basically a computer nerd with a strange sense of humor.
> 
> "The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


I created a new group for the darker side of Northern Michigan, which I thought you might be interested in. Dark Side of Northern Michigan | Facebook


----------

